

SPKI: Simple Public Key Infrastructure (2013) [pdf] - teabee89
http://www.net.in.tum.de/fileadmin/TUM/NET/NET-2013-02-1/NET-2013-02-1_11.pdf

======
atoponce
"However, OpenPGP has not been widely adopted among individuals, and thus
there is no large web of trust as originally indented."

I guess the author is not familiar with the PGP strong set, the largest
connected OpenPGP Web of Trust on the Internet, with almost 55,000 keys?

~~~
zurn
I wouldn't count 55,000 out of 3 billion Internet users as "wide use". There
is virtually no chance that a random person you want to communicate with is
set up with PGP and connected to the web of trust.

~~~
atoponce
3 billion Internet users have PGP keys? I must of missed that. At last count,
I was aware of about 350,000 total, many of which are expired, clearly fake
identities, or generated many times by the same user, either because they
don't understand how to generate a key, or keep losing their private key.

50,000 in the strong set out of 350,000 total, is 15% of the PGP user base. 1
out of every 7 PGP keys in is in the strong set. I would call that "wide use".

